# Getting to the Coombe via Public Transport



## Ciaran (14 Jun 2006)

Hi everyone, I had a look at the Luas website and I can't find any information. I need to get to the Coombe and will be coming from town. Is the Luas my best option (if so, which stop do I get off at?) or would I be better off on the bus - and if so, what bus?? Thanks


----------



## ClubMan (14 Jun 2006)

I think the _Luas _will leave you with a good walk (e.g. from _James' Hospital_). Try [broken link removed] instead.


----------



## grizzcol (14 Jun 2006)

if u get the 50 it goes past the coombe....and there is a stop in town outside habitat on dame st for ie


----------



## EvilDoctorK (14 Jun 2006)

The 150 Bus goes down Cork Street as well ... and it's more frequent than the 50 ... or at least it always seems to be anytime I'm waiting for a bus on Dame Street there always seems to be a line of 150s and never the bus I'm looking for


----------



## huskerdu (14 Jun 2006)

any bus which goes along the south circular road will sort you out. 
123 or the 19 are the first two that come to mind.


----------



## aonfocaleile (14 Jun 2006)

The 150 stops pretty much right outside the Coombe - thats your best bet as its a decent enough service


----------



## elcato (14 Jun 2006)

> any bus which goes along the south circular road will sort you out.
> 123 or the 19 are the first two that come to mind.


 Yes and get off at Dolphins Barn church. Then its a 2 minute walk by turning right at Dolphin's Barn crossroads.
btw if you get the Luas you get off at Fatima and its about 5 minutes walk up Ruebens street (Road where new Fatima regen site is on.)


----------

